# wildcamping near Loch Torridon,Scotland



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Any up to date advice on this area..hoping to be thetr in a weeks time. Thanks ,Harry


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Can't help you with the parking.
Just wanted to say it's a stunning area - enjoy!

Hope the weather stays good for you.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Hope the weather stays good for you.


Right now it is between 1 and 5 degrees at Durness - snow was lying today!! Hail was interesting yesterday.
Bright side is - no midgies!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Try this one:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4492


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Wild camping*

Hi Harry, checkout the village of Sheidaig, there is an area at the back of the village overlooking the Loch, up the hill past the public loo. Local shepherds own it and allow wild camping, as I recall there is a voluntary contribution box, the proceeds go to the village. Some while ago it financed a swimming pool for the school.

cb


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

Sheildaig is in the most beautiful location and the wildcamping field described by a previous poster has a wonderful view over the water. One thing to remember is it can get very wet up there and the ground can be quite soft and boggy so watch the weather. Dont try to park overnight on the lochside road it is too narrow and will spoil the view from the houses.


----------

